# Yeah, My ID is here, Wait wrong photo on ID



## explorer1 (Dec 1, 2013)

Yesterday I was so happy to have received an SMS to inform me that my ID was ready for collection. I woke up this morning and went to collect. My ID was indeed there but unfortunately it had a wrong photo. So I had to go get some new photos -> More costs due to negligence on DHA's part, have to wait for an unknow waiting period with no tracking number to follow up on the rectification process.

I need advice how do I escalate this matter.
1) DHA was negligent the put a wrong photo on my ID, gets me to wonder whats the purpose of the QA department if they can not even do a simple job of checking whether the Photo on the application for is the same as the one on the ID.
2) I have to pay for photos to get my ID rectified yet I gave them the correct photos in the first place, how do I claim back my money just for the sack of it.
3) I have to wait further after waiting for more than 6 months for this ID to be issued
4) I did not get a reference number for the rectification process, knowing that things get lost at DHA, how do I actually prove that I did request a rectification.


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

Atleast you have an ID I mean ID number  I heard with an ID number it won't take as much time as a new application would do. When did you apply this?


----------



## explorer1 (Dec 1, 2013)

I applied at the end of Jan


----------



## explorer1 (Dec 1, 2013)

I need advise, I have been to the DHA Randburg Office to inquire about rectification on my ID, still nothing not even a status on the tracking system. The application was sent to Pretoria on 04/07/2014 and the package was delivered at the head office on 07/07/2014. When the Randburg officials check on the system there is only a message that says they sent the application to head office. 

1) How long does the head office take to acknowledge that they received my application
2) I have had a chat with the head of branch at Randburg, he says he has sent emails to head office but they have not responded to him.
3) How do I escalate/resubmit because it looks like the rectification application is lost.


Below is the package tracking details that show that indeed the package was sent to PTA
Tracking Info
Date:	Time:	Description:	Branch:
04/07/2014	17:47	Received in	JOHANNESBURG(ISANDO)
04/07/2014	19:45	Loaded into vehicle	JOHANNESBURG(ISANDO)
05/07/2014	02:36	Received in	JOHANNESBURG(ISANDO)
05/07/2014	03:04	Dispatched To PRETORIA	JOHANNESBURG(ISANDO)
05/07/2014	06:47	Received in	PRETORIA
07/07/2014	07:16	Dispatched for Delivery	PRETORIA
07/07/2014	0800	Waybill Delivered To ILLEG	
07/07/2014	17:49	Delivered	PRETORIA
07/07/2014	20:12	Waybill Delivered	
07/07/2014	20:12	POD Has Been Processed PRETORIA	PRETORIA

POD Detail
POD Date : 07/07/2014
POD Time : 08:00
POD Name : ILLEG
COMMENTS:
Driver late


----------



## rajsa (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi,

Did you received your ID back? How much time did they took for the correction?

Regards,
Raj


----------



## explorer1 (Dec 1, 2013)

rajsa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you received your ID back? How much time did they took for the correction?
> 
> ...


It took about 3 months, after sending emails left right and center and visiting the Home Affairs office every 2nd day. All they will tell you is they are waiting for Pretoria.


----------

